#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  JEE- Advanced 2016 IIT Delhi Reporting Details

## amos.0119

The seat acceptance fee paid by the candidates will be transferred to the respective admitting institutes after deducting Rs. 1000/- towards processing fee at the reporting centre.





*Instructions for ONLINE payment:
*
Step-1. URL:https://www.onlinesbi.com/prelogin/i...ypedisplay.htm

Step-2. State of Corporate/Institution: "National Capital Territory of Delhi"
Corporate/Institution: "Educational Institutions"
Choose following and click <Go> button

Step-3. Educational Institute Name: "IITD REVENUE ACCOUNT (FEE COLLECTION)”
Click <submit>

Step-4. Payment Category: IIT DELHI STUDENTS FEES (Ist semester 20162017)

*Important Instruction:*
On-line Form-A is to be filled by students prior to arrival at IIT Delhi from the link provided
on IIT Delhi website after 15.7.2016. Printout of duly filled ‘Form-A’ is to be submitted during

*Registration.*
Students allotted hostel accommodation would be required to pay, in addition,
approximately Rs. 30000. Details will be available later.





  Similar Threads: JEE- Advanced 2016 IIT BHU Reporting Details JEE- Advanced 2016 IIT Bombay Reporting Details JEE- Advanced 2016 IIT Gandhinagar Reporting Details JEE- Advanced 2016 IIT Guwahati Reporting Details JEE-Advanced 2015, IITs-ISM Admission Reporting Details: Part 1

----------

